# 99 chevy k2500 with mount no blade, question



## trailman282 (Jul 27, 2016)

I recently bought a 99 k2500 classic chevy that has a boss mount and what appears to be all the wiring and plug inns for a boss blade, I believe I just need a Blade and a in cab controller to be up and running.
I am in eastern New Mexico so obviously we don't normally get a lot of snow so I cant justify spending any huge amount of money. 
Any thoughts or ideas for probably a used blade? I assume it will have to be a boss blade? Prices from what Ive seen are 1000-2500 dollar range?
Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That looks like a brand new or nearly new truck side to me. 

Plow and controller and you should be in business.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That looks like a brand new or nearly new truck side to me.
> 
> Plow and controller and you should be in business.


This, how much snow do you get a season?


----------



## trailman282 (Jul 27, 2016)

some seasons we would not get enough to use it, other years you might need it a few times. I do own a small business that has a medium size parking lot that needs to stay cleared as much as possible. 
I assume only a boss blade will work with this boss mount? Any other help or input would be very very helpful, the truck is a 99 chevy k2500 classic 4x4 350 engine with a good working tommy lift also and no rust issues, runs great 135k miles on it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, you'll need to find an RT3 mount capable boss blade. I can't remember when they went from RT2 to RT3.


----------

